# Tiny House - Shotgun Shack?



## TripleO (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all.

Has anyone here done the tiny house thing? Less than 1000 sf. What were your experiences? Did you buy pre-built or build yourself? Anything you could share would be helpful.

A little info. 

Iâm currently living in the western foothills of the Cascades in SW Washington state. Iâve really come to like the concept of a shotgun shack/tiny house on a nice rural property. Itâs just me and I really donât want a large house. Twenty acres down to four acres and maybe some out buildings. I want trees, good water and south facing. No desert and nothing fancy. Iâm looking in Oregon, Washington and Idaho. At this point I would prefer somewhere in Idaho with some trees.


----------



## cjennmom (Sep 4, 2010)

Had an 800 sq ft apartment for 4+ years, hated it. Hardly any room to turn around in, we're *much happier in our current 1,500 sq ft abode.  That's dealing with 3 people in the family.



TripleO said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Has anyone here done the tiny house thing? Less than 1000 sf. What were your experiences? Did you buy pre-built or build yourself? Anything you could share would be helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Just got done with DSs cabin, 24'x24' with 4'x10' porch taken out of the back behind bedroom. Left side, 13' wide, front door nearly centered under ridge peak, kitchen to left front, island, then rest is living room. Right side 10' bedroom in back and bath/utility in front. Back door to right at very back onto porch deck, 10'wide x8'....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My DW and I live in a 14'x20' cottage with an 8'x20' addition for bath and kitchenette. We have a beach cabin that is 14' wide. 10'x14' bedroom, 5' for bath/laundry, 12'x14' living and 6'x14' kitchen/dining. 14'x33' long. 462 sq ft. ....James


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I have not done it but would consider it if I did not have several people living with me. There are two approaches from what I see buy a prebuilt shell ( a shed) and then insulate and do the interior or stick built. 

Seems to me I would stick build as it would be easier to get materials to a remote site. Almost easier to build then to try and make a shed work with utilities, bath room. 

Another option would be to get a camper add solar and a wood stove cost more but you can take it where you want it and it is ready to move in right away. 

Good luck.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

I have lived in 266 sq feet for nearly a year now, and am preparing to renew my lease end of June. It's just me, and I'm not on any land. I had to leave my homestead.

1) If you don't have a lot of stuff, you can do this. 
2) If you're prepping, make sure you buy a shed or ten, or build over a basement (root vegs, apples, etc.)
3) It will reduce your costs significantly, and you will be surprised at what little you need to live

If/when I return to 'steading as a singleton, I will probably go the small route, on less land, so that I am able to maintain it all and still have time to enjoy it outside of working hours.

I've looked at the sheds and some are quite doable, with adding insulation, using an outdoor kitchen with hand pump, solar or wood water heating and a composting toilet if you are handy. *I* am not handy (yet). 

Best wishes!

~ST


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I've lived in very small quarters for a number of yrs. Spent a number of months in a cab over camper. Fine for one person if you aren't stuck inside too much. Biggest problem was what to do with myself during bad weather. Could only sit inside and read for so many hours a day without going crazy. 1000sf seems huge compared to that. My mobile is around 1200sf and it is quite large enough for the two of us.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Check out the Katrina designs. One of the big box stores has a paperback book with the designs.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

Growing up, my family had five people in a 1000 square foot home and it felt as though we had plenty of space (we did have an attic for storage). DH and I have lived in places that ranged from 600 sf to 2100 sq feet. I have found that no matter how much space we had we modified our stuff to fit that place exactly, so I wouldn't be too concerend with going to a small small house, especially if it has good storage.


----------



## TripleO (Apr 28, 2012)

Darren said:


> Check out the Katrina designs. One of the big box stores has a paperback book with the designs.


Thanks Darren. That looks like a good place to start planning.

My primary focus is a nice piece of land, and how to maximize my comfort level with as low taxes as possible. An intelligent mix of permanent and temporary structures should get me what I want. I'm having a bit of difficulty with the "intelligent mix" aspect. For permanent structure, all I need is a secure place to sleep and keep my guitars and digital recording studio. For everything else I can use the newly designed sheds. I haven't seen anything on the market like this. I did see one fellow who had a single bedroom, 1 bath 2000 SF home. He used movable partitions for needed rooms. A lot like recording studios often use in their big rooms. 

I recently spent two years sleeping in a 32' travel trailer. But, I had three really nice out buildings to serve as kitchen, studio and bathroom. The property itself was stunning and that is what is most important to me. I spend as little time as possible inside.

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

for inspiration

www.countryplans.com

www.tinytexashouses.com

I love the idea of the small houses. But big storage shed out back.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My husband and I and our three small children live in a house under 1000 sqft (one miniscule bathroom, two small bedrooms, kitchen and living room). Honestly, it isn't so bad, except during the winter when it's too cold for the kids to play outside much. If it was just my husband and myself, I don't think we'd ever do anything bigger than our current home. We have a storage shed out back, and a small shop where we keep the stuff we will actually use in a timely manner, but not often enough to warrant keeping them in the house. If you've got adequate storage, it's not a big thing to keep small quarters.


----------



## TripleO (Apr 28, 2012)

AngieM2 said:


> for inspiration
> 
> www.countryplans.com
> 
> ...


Egg Zak Lee Angie. And maybe more than one big storage shed. Thanks for the links too. :sing:



Taylor R. said:


> My husband and I and our three small children live in a house under 1000 sqft (one miniscule bathroom, two small bedrooms, kitchen and living room). Honestly, it isn't so bad, except during the winter when it's too cold for the kids to play outside much. If it was just my husband and myself, I don't think we'd ever do anything bigger than our current home. We have a storage shed out back, and a small shop where we keep the stuff we will actually use in a timely manner, but not often enough to warrant keeping them in the house. If you've got adequate storage, it's not a big thing to keep small quarters.



No little ones for me Taylor. It's just me and maybe a :bandwagon: once I get settled. Looks like I'll be building anyway. There are very few small houses on nice acreage out there, and those that own aren't selling.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Hehe..if we can manage it, anyone can!


----------



## arbutus (Jun 8, 2006)

My wife's parents built a 32 x 32 house with a large porch and a half loft. One large bedroom, one large bathroom, small entry/boot removal/coat closet/pantry closet area, medium sized eat in kitchen, and a large living room, plus the loft (accessible by a normal stairway separating the kitchen and living room) over the bedroom and bathroom.

Well laid out. Lots of windows. Nice additional covered porch. Detached two car garage two steps out the door. Loft for the MIL's sewing and crafts. Plenty of room for a family get together. Plenty of room even for MY family of five to visit for the weekend.

Not a lot of room or places to hide clutter and junk. Built over a 4' crawlspace.

I hope to have such a nice place when I am no longer able to work.
Everything accessible, even with a walker, yet small, easy to heat, and maintain.


----------



## dishNspoon2008 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hate it, hate it, hate it. We're a family of four, about to be five, in a 1200 sq. ft. 3 BR, 1 BA - no attic, no basement. There's almost no storage space, hardly any closet space and I can't WAIT to get out of here. I would not buy a smaller house unless we had immediate means to add-on.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

I lived quite comfortably in a 12 x 20 shotgun house that I built myself for about 2 years. I now live in a different part of the country. I would love to go back to a little house. You learn how not to keep things that you don't need anyway. It sure is a simpler and less expensive lifestyle. Good luck!


----------

